# Canberra Pubs Worth A Visit



## redbeard (24/4/05)

Not so much a review, as a quick list from a recent visit:

Wig & Pen - (www.wigandpen.com.au) brews its own beers. had about 12? on tap. both co2 cold beers and room temp beer engine types. my fav was pilsner & the kolsch. nice food also.

Debacle - (lonsdale st, braddon) had chimay, erdinger (wheat beer), mercury cider & a few coopers on tap. had a shiatload of other beers in bottles ie leffe. had a pricey food menu but didnt try it as it was late. as an aside, there is a cheap indian restaurant across the road called the blue elephant.

All Bar Nun - (www.allbarnun.com.au). had bulmers, coopers, st arnou, Beez Neez, Guinness etc. nice food.

King O'Malleys - (www.kingomalleys.com.au). has Bulmers, Guinness, Kilkenny, Coopers, Stella, Heineken, James Squire etc. nice food. usual irish type pub.

was staying in civic, without car, so all above were within walking distance.


----------



## BRAD T (25/4/05)

Hi Redbeard,
I live here in the " Seat of Power" and have sampled the wares of Wig And Pen on a number of occasions and find them to be very enjoyable, what I do like about them is that they brew a few standards that are available all year and then add on about half a dozen seasonal brews, plus the little Brew Menu gives a brief description of what each brew should be like and what it contains so if you really like one of them at least you have a starting point for trying to come up with a copy. :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/08)

I was just in 'berra on the weekend. Went for a quick dinner at the George Harcourt Inn, near Cockington Green at Gold Creek, and to meet up with some friends.
I was suprised to see Old Speckled Hen on tap.
That with a steak n guinness pie and chips, while sitting next to the fireplace was awesome.

Other than that there was just Guinness, Kilkenny & Bulmers Cider, but I saw a newcastle brown in the fridge.
Nice little pub though.


----------

